# HDR Photos of my E36



## kennedy1989 (Mar 30, 2008)

*title speaks for itself*




























thoughts?
comments?


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

NicE!
The second photo can be retaken...


----------



## kennedy1989 (Mar 30, 2008)

TrickTizzle said:


> NicE!
> The second photo can be retaken...


what do you mean it can be? it should be?


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

kennedy1989 said:


> what do you mean it can be? it should be?


I mean. setting is great..But that light rays are kinda anoying..Or get someone to photoshop it..


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

These are not really "HDR". They could have been properly exposed in a single photo... thus kind of defeating the purpose of HDR. More of an excessive Post Process.


----------

